# Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte



## Oliver  Bonkamp (19. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich war gestern wieder stippen. Über mein Futter habe ich mich sehr geärgert, da die Fische mal wieder nicht so recht beißen wollten. Zwar sind mir ein paar Brassen an den Haken gegangen, doch das Gelbe vom Ei ist mein Futter wohl nicht. Ich verwende in der Regel den Brotabfall, der beim Schneiden der Brote in den Auffangbehälter fällt und feines Paniermehl. Eigentlich ein gutes Futter, nur etwas grob. Daher siebe ich es noch durch. Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach fängigen Futterzusätzen. Man kann sich zwar Fertigfutter kaufen, der Kick liegt doch wie ich meine im selber-mischen. Zwar würde ich mir Geschmacksverstärker kaufen, nur welche? Was muss ich hinzufügen, um 1) Brassen, 2) Rotaugen und Rotfedern im Stillwasse an die Rute zu bekommen?

Petri Heil
Oliver


----------



## acker_666 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Hi Oli, schau doch mal hier nach:

http://www.people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm


----------



## Truttafriend (19. August 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Mein Futter besteht seit 10 Jahren aus den gleichen Bestandteilen. Ich fang sehr gur damit. Fertigmischungen von Sensas etc. haben mir nie mehr Fisch gebracht. Irgendwann bin ich an "meiner" Mischung hängen geblieben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es gerade den größeren Friedfischen gefallt. Neben dem Geschmack ist in meinen Augen vorallendingen das Verhalten des Futters wichtig. Wie es absinkt und am Boden explodiert. Bis in welche Höhe einzelne Partikel wieder aufsteigen und wie schnell wieder absinken.

5Kg Paniermehl
1kg Vanillezucker
500g Puderzucker
1Kg zarte Haferflocken
3 Esslöffel Zimt

All die Zutaten kaufe ich für sehr kleines Geld in der Metro.
Wenn die Fische nicht gerne auf einem hellen Futterplatz stehen (je nach Untergrund) färbe ich das Anmischwasser vorher mit Zuckerkulör. In der Metro gibt es auch davon günstig 1L Flaschen. Schleien fühlen sich oft nicht auf hellem Untergrund wohl und meiden den Platz.

Im Winter gebe ich statt Zimt gerne Koriander und Cumin hinzu.
Wichtig ist immer reichlich Lebendfutter in der Mischung zu haben. Also Maden mit rein.

Beim Coarsefishing ist das meine einzige Mischung.


----------



## Norgefan1 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Ich nehme schon seit Jahren an Wettangeln teil. Ich kann nur sagen, es wird zu viel Aufregung um die geheimen (und teuren) Bestandteile gemacht. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur eins sagen: Hauptsache es ist süß. Meine Mitstreiter haben alle ihre Spezialmischungen mit z.T. sonderbaren Zutaten wie z.B. Cappucino, Sambuka, Zitrone, gekochte Eier und vieles mehr. Und das Ergebnis: Mal fängt der Eine mehr mal der Andere. Wenn die Fische schlecht beißen dann sind sie auch mit tollen Düften nicht umzustimmen. Und wenn sie beißen, versuch sie mal mit einem eckligen Duft zu verscheuchen. Haben wir schon öfters probiert (das Kind im Manne) hat aber nicht geklappt.


----------



## bernd noack (19. August 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

:b
hatte schon mehrfach mein einfaches billiges und erfolgreiches futterrezept ins board gestellt hier nochmals :futtermischung mit der ich frueher beim wettkampfangeln viele erfolge auch international hatte einfach herzustellen:fuer 5 liter : 1 liter semmelmehl (geriebene semmel), 1 liter maisgriess, 1 liter kartoffelpuereeflocken, 1 liter sand (evtl. vogelsand),1 liter lehm (evtl. luvos heilerde) 1 essloeffel koriandergewuerz mischen und mit wasser vermengen bis sich futterbaelle formen lassen bei angeln mit maden ein bis zwei handvoll beigeben diese mischung ist fuer fliessgewaesser- bei stehenden gewaesser weniger ballaststoffe und wasser :m ergaenzung: als kostenloser und guter ballastoff laesst sich statt sand und lehm auch maulwurfserde-von den aufgeworfenen huegeln der maulwuerfe-verwenden 
#4


----------



## maxximus (19. August 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Cool,

genau das habe ich auch gesucht.
Super !!!


----------



## freefall (4. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

moin zusammen!
und was sind kartoffelpuereeflocken?
hab ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen.
gibt es die im supermarkt in größeren mengen, denn das rezept würd ich gern mal testen.

cu freefall


----------



## angeltreff (4. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



			
				freefall schrieb:
			
		

> und was sind kartoffelpuereeflocken?








 Noch ein Tipp: Kokosraspeln, steigen auch schön auf. Ansonsten gebe ich den anderen Recht, Paniermehl als Grundlage und dann süssen (im Sommer).


----------



## freefall (4. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

moin angeltreff;

hmmm die kartoffelpüreeflocken hatte ich mir aber anders vorgestellt, das ist ja pulver und keine flocken.

aber danke für die aufklärung.

cu freefall


----------



## anglerfundgrube (4. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Hallö Leute,
wenn ich den ganzen Mist höre werde ich ganz blass. Da sollen keine Markenprodukte gebraucht werden, weil die Kosten zu hoch werden. Gleichzeitig werden Produkte aus dem Supermarkt angepriesen. Rechnet doch mal den Kg. Preis aus. Mit fertigprodukten z.B. von Mosella geht es doch auch, zumal diese Futtermischungen von Wettkampfanglern getestet sind. Seht mal unter *auch hier gehört keine Schleichwerbung rein* Shop nach. 15 Kg. für 18,50 Euro. Anfütterung von unseren Anglern als hervorragend bewertet. Karpfen / Brassenfutter / Honig Spezial von Mosella.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## anglerfundgrube (4. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Hallö Leute,
noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: Ebenfalls von Mosella 15 Kg. 18,50 Euro geschredderte Boilis.
Super mit Betonit gemischt als Anfütterung für Karpfen.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## freefall (8. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

tja gerd,

da kein onlineshop vorhanden ist und ich zu weit weg wohne kann ich leider das tolle futterangebot nicht war nehmen.  #q  

cu freefall


----------



## lachjl17 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Mit folgendem Futter habe ich bisher immer gefangen:

400gr Mosella Grundmix Fliesswasser
100gr Schokobisquit
100gr Kokos geröstet
100gr La Sirene X21 (jeweils 50gr rouge und normal)
75gr  Coprah-Melasse
4 Esslöffel van der Eynde Brasem 9200
1 Esslöffel Koriander
Maden

Probiers einfach mal aus...... hat sich sehr erfolgreich auf Brassen und komischerweise
auch auf Barben erwiesen. Und wie gesagt noch nie ohne Fisch, seit ich mit dieser Mischung fische und das ist jetzt bestimmt schon 15 mal.

Gruß Janko


----------



## Fangnix (11. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> 5Kg Paniermehl
> 1kg Vanillezucker
> 500g Puderzucker
> 1Kg zarte Haferflocken
> 3 Esslöffel Zimt


Wo bekomme ich denn *1 KILO* Vanillezucker her? Gibt's doch nur in so kleinen Beuteln, oder? Bis ich da 1 Kilo habe, manomann, wie viele Tütchen muss ich da aufreißen. Und billig wird das auch nicht...


----------



## Truttafriend (12. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

1Kg Vanillezucker kostet in der Metro 2,05 #h

Ist in einem Paket und man muss nicht 256 Tütchen aufreissen :q


----------



## Pickerfan (12. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Hallo zusammen
Gibts denn auch eine schnelle Mischung die man ohne einzukaufen im Haus hat? Ich möchte heute wohl noch ein bisschen Pickern hab aber kein Futter mehr
Danke


----------



## Fangnix (12. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

@Pickerfan
Nimm altes Toastbrot oder Brötchen und mach dir Paniermehl draus! Zur Not funzt das auch ohne Zusätze. Ein Tütchen (oder auch mehrere) Vanillezucker dazu ist besser, geht aber auch ohne. Hab ich heute ausptobiert (Hatte auch kein Futter mehr).

@Truttafriend
Gut, ich dachte schon, du verbringst die Feierabende statt mit Vorfachbinden mit Tütchen-aufreißen.


----------



## Pickerfan (12. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Danke Fangnix 
So einfach meinte ich das nicht eher mit Gewürzen oder sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## Fangnix (12. September 2004)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Wiegesagt, Vanillezucker ist sehr gut. Sonst auch Zimt, Kakao, usw.


----------



## AngelnderChris (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn *1 KILO* Vanillezucker her? Gibt's doch nur in so kleinen Beuteln, oder? Bis ich da 1 Kilo habe, manomann, wie viele Tütchen muss ich da aufreißen. Und billig wird das auch nicht...


 
Wenn ich richtig schätze müssten es 100 Päckchen sein, also eig. 10 Packung, viel Spaß beim Aufreißen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

kauf dir  das grund futter vom ofenlocher 20kg 19,95, und mische  t-orange in pulver und brassen in flüssig  von van der eynde  rein  mit dem fische ich seit ca 5 jahren schon und fange immer sehr gut, dazu kannst du noch hanf reinmischen. wen du rotaugen fangen willst auch das grund futter, und dan kaffeweiser rein(pulverform) das bewirkt  eine extrem helle futter wolke.


----------



## EMZET (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Wenn Ihr gerade beim Futter seit. Habe mal eine neue Mischung ausprobiert. Scheint aber leider nicht sehr fängig zu sein.

2Kg Parniermehl
250g Löffelbisquit (gemahlen)
50g Mohn
50g gemahlene Haselnüsse
150g Kokosraspel
2Pck. Vanillezucker
100g Salz (jetzt im Winter)
1 Fl. Butter-Vanille Aroma
Maden oder andere Partikel

Es eignet sich von der Konsistenz ideal für den Futterkorb. Man braucht nur ganz wenig Wasser hinzugeben.

Aber leider ist es nicht sehr zuverlassig. Was könnte man ändern, verbessern? Ich habe den verdacht das die Haselnüsse beim Aufquellen bitter werden. Kann das sein?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

hallo was bitter macht ist der mohn oder eine verdorbene h-nuss alles andere ist ok.mfg e.


----------



## EMZET (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Danke für die Antwort. Werde den Mohn das nächste mal weglassen, und die Haselnüsse erst vorkosten #6


----------



## Arthur (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Also ich kaufe meine Zutaten nur im Supermarkt und Tierfutterhandel z.b. Das Futterhaus und lass dann wie beim kochen der Fantasie freien Lauf. Vanille-Butteraroma ,Lebkuchengewürz, Zimt,Zucker Grieß usw.
Ps Hanf habe ich im Futterhaus schon gekauft und viel preiswerter als im Tackleshop


----------



## Petri (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Hallo!

für ein 2.5 kg hanf hab ich hier in ner futtermühle 3.10 € bezahlt. möchte demnächst zum das erste mal feedern. kann man auch mit normalen zucker süßen? hab mir paniermehl und kartoffelmehl zum besseren binden besorgt. dazu kommen dann noch der hanf und maden. kann ich damit was werden?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Moin!

Letztes Jahr gabs das Ofenlochfutter günstiger 
und versandfrei auf der Messe in Bremen.

Hatte mir einen Sack (20KG) Feederfutter gekauft.
Hat 20€ gekostet also 1€ das Kilo frei nach hause.

Für meine Zwecke hat es dicke gereicht! Ich glaube 
viel günstiger kommt man fast nicht mehr weg. Und von 
 der Qualität her 1a! Hat meiner Meinung nach ne große 
Ähnlichkeit mit dem Brassen von Mosella. 
Nur das Mosella 2,70 -3,00€ die Tüte kostet 

War zwar komisch 20€ zu bezahlen und "nur" seine Adresse
in einen Collegeblock schreiben zu dürfen- hat aber astrein gefunzt!


----------



## duck_68 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Bei diesen Preisen lohnt nicht mal der Gedanke an das Selbstmischen:

http://www.nb-angelsport.de/assets/own/Sonderliste Verkaufsausstellung 2007.pdf

http://www.nb-angelsport.de/assets/own/Futterpreisliste ab 17.03.2007.pub.pdf

Versandkosten liegen bis 25kg bei nur 5€!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## EMZET (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



Petri schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> für ein 2.5 kg hanf hab ich hier in ner futtermühle 3.10 € bezahlt. möchte demnächst zum das erste mal feedern. kann man auch mit normalen zucker süßen? hab mir paniermehl und kartoffelmehl zum besseren binden besorgt. dazu kommen dann noch der hanf und maden. kann ich damit was werden?
> 
> ...



Mit normalem Zucker geht auch, aber Vanille-Zucker ist besser. Das Kartoffelmehl solltest du nur beimischen wenn du an einem fließenden Gewässer angelst, da es sonst zu lange braucht um sich auf zu lösen und den Futterkorb verklebt (nicht mehr als 10%). Und um diese Jahrezeit empfielt es sich die Maden nicht direkt in das Futter zu mischen. Ich mache es immer so: Den Futterkorb etwa zu 3/4 füllen, mit dem Finger eine kleine Kuhle reindrücken und dort dann max 5 Maden reingeben. Den Rest auffüllen und nicht zu stark andrücken. Generell gilt zu dieser Jahreszeit, nicht zu viel anfüttern ! Die Fische bewegen sich nicht viel und sind schnell satt. Die Farbe des Futters dem Untergrund anpassen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. März 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

also ich shcreib ma einfach meine allround mischung rein.
bei ma gewässer reicht ein bis 1 1/2 kilo futter fürn tag

-500 g sensas rotaugenfutter
-500 g paniermehl
-200 g kartoffelpyrée pulver
-zwei esslöffelzucker (im winter nehm ich salz)
-200 g maismehl
-wenn ich lust habe mahle ich mir einen maisbrei aus dosenmais un misch den dazu

ich habe mit diser einfachen mischungen nur positive erfahrungen


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. März 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> 1Kg Vanillezucker kostet in der Metro 2,05 #h


Hehe, net schlecht! :g


----------



## Arthur (2. März 2007)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Ich bin ja schon ein alter Sack! Früher hat alte Brötchen und Kuchenreste aufgeweicht Haferflocken usw dran ging komischerweise auch.


----------



## bennson (16. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Mein Futter besteht seit 10 Jahren aus den gleichen Bestandteilen. Ich fang sehr gur damit. Fertigmischungen von Sensas etc. haben mir nie mehr Fisch gebracht. Irgendwann bin ich an "meiner" Mischung hängen geblieben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es gerade den größeren Friedfischen gefallt. Neben dem Geschmack ist in meinen Augen vorallendingen das Verhalten des Futters wichtig. Wie es absinkt und am Boden explodiert. Bis in welche Höhe einzelne Partikel wieder aufsteigen und wie schnell wieder absinken.
> 
> 5Kg Paniermehl
> 1kg Vanillezucker
> ...





Es ist jetzt auch mein Lieblingsfutter !! DANKE !!!


----------



## mr.krabs (16. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

|goodRezeptposter

Ich werde die nächsten versuchen eure Rezepte nachzumischen. Mein Angelgeschäft hat die Futterpreise auf 3 Euronen pro Kilo gesteigert. Soo besonders intensiv riecht es auch nicht und ich strecke es eigentlich auch.
Wenn mein Vorrat im Keller erschöpft ist, probiere ich mal einige Rezepte.


----------



## Brandungszweibein (17. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Ich war neulich mit meinem Nachbarn los. Der nimmt als Grundfutter Ferkelschrot, also Futterschrot für die Ferkelaufzucht. Er läßt einen halben Eimer 1-2 Stunden mit Wasser bedeckt stehen, dann sind die kleinen Pellets aufgelöst und es lassen sich wunderbar Futterbälle kneten. Das Zeug riecht ziemlich süß, ein bißchen sogar nach Vanille. Der 25Kg Sack kostet ca. 10€. Naja, mein Nachbar meint, dass sei ein echter Geheimtipp..... Gefangen haben wir ohne Ende Brassen, Rotaugen und einen Karpfen.

So long


----------



## Yoshi (17. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



anglerfundgrube schrieb:


> Hallö Leute,
> wenn ich den ganzen Mist höre werde ich ganz blass. Da sollen keine Markenprodukte gebraucht werden, weil die Kosten zu hoch werden. Gleichzeitig werden Produkte aus dem Supermarkt angepriesen. Rechnet doch mal den Kg. Preis aus. Mit fertigprodukten z.B. von Mosella geht es doch auch, zumal diese Futtermischungen von Wettkampfanglern getestet sind. Seht mal unter *auch hier gehört keine Schleichwerbung rein* Shop nach. 15 Kg. für 18,50 Euro. Anfütterung von unseren Anglern als hervorragend bewertet. Karpfen / Brassenfutter / Honig Spezial von Mosella.
> Gruß Gerd



Tja, bei den von dir beschriebenen sog. "Futtermischungen" sollte man aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass darin auch sehr viel "Dreck" zur Streckung beigemischt wird (z.B. Unmengen Mehl bei Feedermischungen (klebt ja so schön), oder z.B. Körnerschrotreste wie die Leeren Hüllen, etc. Ganz übel wird es, wenn, wie vereinzelt schon passiert, Sägemehl mit beigemischt wird.......


----------



## bennson (18. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



Brandungszweibein schrieb:


> Ich war neulich mit meinem Nachbarn los. Der nimmt als Grundfutter Ferkelschrot, also Futterschrot für die Ferkelaufzucht. Er läßt einen halben Eimer 1-2 Stunden mit Wasser bedeckt stehen, dann sind die kleinen Pellets aufgelöst und es lassen sich wunderbar Futterbälle kneten. Das Zeug riecht ziemlich süß, ein bißchen sogar nach Vanille. Der 25Kg Sack kostet ca. 10€. Naja, mein Nachbar meint, dass sei ein echter Geheimtipp..... Gefangen haben wir ohne Ende Brassen, Rotaugen und einen Karpfen.
> 
> So long




Wo bekommt man denn Ferkelschrot her???


MFG


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

bei einer Mühle die auch Futtermittel herstellt.


----------



## bagsta343 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

das dann zum thema geheimrezept des nachbarn....
lass ihn das lieber nicht lesen...|supergri

also leute, geheimrezepte sind geheimrezepte weil sie niemand anders kennt... deshalb behält man sie auch für sich

futter ist wie internet...ungeahnte möglichkeiten...
wenn ihr auch nur etwas kreativ seit dann werdet ihr schnell
das ein oder andere "geheimrezept" entwickelt haben...

denn, probieren geht ja bekanntlich über studieren...

gruss und petri 
der bagsta


----------



## holypaulus (20. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

... hat mal jemand versucht das Lockfutter mit handelsüblichen Aquarienfutter aufzupeppen?


----------



## bennson (21. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

gute Idee .. noch nie drauf gekommen obwohl es sooo nahe liegt XD


----------



## Brandungszweibein (24. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Noch besser als Ferkelschrot eignet sich meiner Meinung nach Kälberschrot. Die Konsistenz ist nach dem Auflösen etwas flockiger und der Geruch noch ein bisschen betörender. (kleiner Tipp: unbedingt Handschuhe beim "Manschen" anziehen, sonst beschwert sich die Freundin noch drei Tage danach über den Futtergeruch)
Ich finde, das Zeug einfach geil, weil

1. Kostet fast nix (25Kg = ca. 10 €, reicht für eine Saison)

2. fängt man damit fast unverschämt 

Und meinem Nachbarn ist es egal, ob ich sein "Geheimrezept" verrate. (Obwohl der schon überlegt hat, das Futterschrot abgepackt in 2Kg Säcke als Grundfutter zu verkaufen |supergri)


----------



## juchte (24. April 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Werde mir einen Sack besorgen,kann ja nicht so schwer sein,ind werde dann berichten.
Unser Gewässer ist ein recht großer und tiefer See,Das Wasser erwärmt sich nur langsam.
Ich gehe es auf jedenfall an.

Gruss Juchte


----------



## bennson (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

habe in den Raifeisen gefragt ... die kennen Ferkelschrot nicht .. auch kein Kalbschrot .... noch ne Idee???


----------



## BlueMarlin (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Eine Frage an die, die das (zugegeben recht günstige) Futter von Ofenloch angemerkt haben und an die, die es vielleicht auch kennen: Lohnt es sich, sich 20 Kg von Spezial bzw. MasterMix Rotauge zu kaufen? Oder gibt es bessere Sorten? Ist das Futter allgemein gut?
Gruß
Marlin


----------



## Andreas04101980 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Mein Futter besteht seit 10 Jahren aus den gleichen Bestandteilen. Ich fang sehr gur damit. Fertigmischungen von Sensas etc. haben mir nie mehr Fisch gebracht. Irgendwann bin ich an "meiner" Mischung hängen geblieben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es gerade den größeren Friedfischen gefallt. Neben dem Geschmack ist in meinen Augen vorallendingen das Verhalten des Futters wichtig. Wie es absinkt und am Boden explodiert. Bis in welche Höhe einzelne Partikel wieder aufsteigen und wie schnell wieder absinken.
> 
> 5Kg Paniermehl
> 1kg Vanillezucker
> ...



Das soll doch jetzt nicht so gemeint sein, das du die Menge in den See wirfst oder???
Man man man!!!!!!!
Abgesehen davon das die Fische irgendwann satt sind, ist das auch gut für den See!!!


----------



## xmxrrxr (20. August 2011)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



Andreas04101980 schrieb:


> Das soll doch jetzt nicht so gemeint sein, das du die Menge in den See wirfst oder???
> Man man man!!!!!!!
> Abgesehen davon das die Fische irgendwann satt sind, ist das auch gut für den See!!!



Ich denke bevor man diese Aussage trifft wäre eine Frage zur Seegrösse angenehm, oder ?

Sicher sollte man Fische nicht überfüttern und auch das Wasser nicht verderben.

Aber bitte, erst mal nach den Grundlagen fragen bevor man schreibt ...


----------



## Gunnar. (20. August 2011)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*

Der Thread ist seid 3 Jahren tot. 
Nun kommt einer und macht den Breiten.

Immer wieder amüsant...


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Anfütterungsmittel ohne Markenprodukte*



> Der Thread ist seid 3 Jahren tot.
> Nun kommt einer und macht den Breiten.


 
|good:


----------

